# Canidae Pure



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone feed any of the pure formulas? I am thinking of trying the Sky with my border collie.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd say give it a try, It's part of Chocolate's rotation and he does quite well on it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My main reservation about the food is the use of potato protein and not knowing how much protein comes from meat vs potato.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> My main reservation about the food is the use of potato protein and not knowing how much protein comes from meat vs potato.


Would the company know if I asked?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

you could try, some companies wont release that info.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> you could try, some companies wont release that info.


in which case...I'd be weary if they're not telling you.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Would the company know if I asked?





Unosmom said:


> you could try, some companies wont release that info.


I have a Canidae Seminar at the end of March I believe, if they don't answer you, I will ask the rep and see if I can get an answer for you.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> My main reservation about the food is the use of potato protein and not knowing how much protein comes from meat vs potato.


Some companies it's easy to find that information . . . Champion Petfoods and NutriSource are two examples. Other companies you'll never find out. It's easier to find the information on European websites.

On a dog food supplier's website in Spain, I found it says that the Canidae Pure Element formula is 80% meat protein and 20% fruit and vegetables protein.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Hadley said:


> I have a Canidae Seminar at the end of March I believe, if they don't answer you, I will ask the rep and see if I can get an answer for you.


Well I had my seminar. I asked the rep and unfortunately she didn't know. She then went on to tell me that only 1% of the market bother asking questions such as that, and really we should focus more on getting grocery store people on to better food, rather than answering every single question a person has.. e_e. whateva.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Hadley said:


> Well I had my seminar. I asked the rep and unfortunately she didn't know. She then went on to tell me that only 1% of the market bother asking questions such as that, and really we should focus more on getting grocery store people on to better food, rather than answering every single question a person has.. e_e. whateva.


Wow...you'd think they would know their products better than that!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ya caniae is supposedly 80 percent meat but idk how much i believe that. I just don't see caniae as a pioneer in meat content comapred with orijen..especially this formula with the potato proteins..Most foods WITHOUT potato protein are only 60-80 percent for the Best brands. it's a good food, you might also consider taste of the wild prairie or duck.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Forgot about this thread...whoops. Thank you all for the responses. 
I will be going to raw feeding my dogs in May or June. So no need for me to find out about the percentage of meat in this food.


----------

